# Anne Turnham custom labels



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

She does do a nice job.
I'm happy with all the labels I've ordered from her


----------



## Bee Macy (Apr 24, 2012)

I love my labels she made for me! A pleasure to work with.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

She did an excellent job on mine. Very rich looking. OMTCW


----------

